

Crashlytics unveils NDK support - hemaljshah
http://crash.io/1Bplu9Y

======
wcdolphin
Interesting trend to developing cross platform applications we are seeing
here: build core libs in C/c++ cross platform and build platform native UI.
Spotify, Google Inbox and a few others apparently do this.

